# Closet / storage ANSI A117.1 2003



## error404 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry, for this dumb question but: does an L shape storage/closet (about 5'x5' - with a 24x24 notch) requires to be accessible? this is for an A-2 assembly (restaurant)... It will be the owner's private storage area.

thanks a lot!

Regards,


----------



## Msradell (Jun 25, 2013)

No, it's not a public accessible area nor in the area used by employees.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 25, 2013)

Msradell said:
			
		

> No, it's not a public accessible area nor in the area used by employees.


I agree, an owner's private storage area, not required to be accessible.


----------



## error404 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks, that should do it then!

Now, how about if employees had access to it? but the storage is physically too small to be accessible?

I remember reading an exception for Dwelling Units and Sleeping Units for maximum in depth. in a closet.  (let me look it up: _*1002.3.2 *__Exception A turning space is not required within closets or pantries that are 48 inches (1220 mm)_ )

Is there anything like that for commercial?

thanks!


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 25, 2013)

2012 IBC 1109.9  Storage: 5% but not less than one must be accessable. And only 5% but not less than one shelves/coat hooks in the closet must be accessable.


----------



## error404 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Rick, I was just looking in ANSI... I should have also look in IBC.

The governing code is 2003. The only thing that I found is this:

_"__*1109.8 Storage. *__Where fixed or built-in storage elements such_

_as cabinets, shelves, medicine cabinets, closets and drawers are_

_provided in required accessible spaces, at least one of each type_

_shall contain storage space complying with ICC A117.1."_


----------

